# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  India's blame game

## Endurer

They always do that, don't they? It's amazing how they make fool out of themselves time and time again. Now I don't know if they're this idiot but honestly their prop machine sucks. Of course, this topic is about the Mumbai attacks and the way Indian media quickly jumped to blame Pakistan while the event was pretty much alive. I do condole for the innocent people lost in this seige but how on Earth can you blame an entire country without even investigating?

I am not blaming the entire Indian nation for what's happened but I do have certain concerns. Aren't we being played by the media and the terrorists? I don't know, they just put hate in our hearts and we fail to see the truth every time.

So, back to the topic; what's wrong with India anyway? every time they have an election, their opening ceremony features yet another terrorist attack for which they blame on Pakistan. Let me ask a question to my Indian friends; are we the selling factor for BJP or Congress?

----------


## Shades

As salam Bro.. no one is blaming entire pakistan 4 the mumbai attack's.. infact the Govt of India has clearly said that pakistan too is suffering 4m terrorism... What the Indian media was telling was "Pakistan is not doing enough to handle terrorism and to stop using itself for anti-India operations and sentiments"
           It's clear that the terrorists were from Pakistan(and they dont deserve to call them Muslims as they have gone against Quran and also they have caused huge damage to Muslim's Image)... However I have my own doubts of the planner's of this carnage! coz people can be purchased!

----------


## glimmering_candle

ooooo... blaming...unsi fazul koi kar hi nahi sakta... bacha bacha janta hai... yeh unki adat hai... they suck :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dsjeya

why endurer you are rubbing salt on a wound

----------


## Endurer

> As salam Bro.. no one is blaming entire pakistan 4 the mumbai attack's.. infact the Govt of India has clearly said that pakistan too is suffering 4m terrorism... What the Indian media was telling was "Pakistan is not doing enough to handle terrorism and to stop using itself for anti-India operations and sentiments"
> It's clear that the terrorists were from Pakistan(and they dont deserve to call them Muslims as they have gone against Quran and also they have caused huge damage to Muslim's Image)... However I have my own doubts of the planner's of this carnage! coz people can be purchased!


Wasalam bro.

There is a difference between saying attackers were Pakistani nationals - and - Pakistan is involved in planning and executing it. 

As far as doing enough is concerned, I'd like to know if India's doing enough to stop it's own league of terrorists. Also, if they're going to stop sending terrorists to Balochistan, Kashmir, and Afghanistan. I mean come on, there's no point in playing innocent when you're not.

Besides this, I heard shiv sena (the nazi & islamophobic) terrorist organization was involved in it. Why are they not banned?

Dsjeya, it's not my intention to exacerbate.

----------


## glimmering_candle

i agreee with endurer bahi... n y??? y shud v nt discus it??? this is our ryt??? when all are discussing us??? y can'd we???:s

----------


## dsjeya

father is responsible for childrens' mischief
pak goverment is answerable for the action of its citizens

----------


## Endurer

You really don't want me to bring up the Gujarat genocide carried out by hindu fundamentalists. Get your facts straight Dsjeya; Hindu terrorists exist and are perhaps the forefathers of suicide bombing.

----------


## Shades

The question is not about the hindu terrorists here frd... the question is who ever has done this should b brought to justice! how can u give an exception to this bloodshed by what happened in gujrat... what happened in gujrat was worst and is condemnable but similarly what happened in mumbai is also completely wrong... I dont think it was a retaliation for gujrat riots coz if it wud hav been so it wud hav been carried in gujrat... it was something else n I believe this attacks wer more political
The Question whether hindu terrorists exists or not... for it we gotta understand that here in India major politicians are terrorists e.g Modi, advani, Bal thackery etc.. as long as this people are in power and India will be controlled by forces like RSS and VHP they will deny hindu terrorism... But still irrespective of there existence this attacks are inhuman done by whoever... whether there religion was Hinduism or Islam... No religion asks it followers to carry out such attacks...

I think the problem is with the politicians of both side... who are incapable of handling terrorism... Pakistani leadership is just worthless... they just want money and friendship of US and the Indian politicians are more towards divide and rule policy...
And DSjeya rightly said pakistani govt is responsible for action of its citizen...pakistan must stop its citizens from anti-India campaign... and it must stop them to carry any further attacks like Mumbai... its inhuman and anti Islamic...

----------


## Endurer

> The question is not about the hindu terrorists here


Well expect no bones when you go barking at your neighbours door. 




> the question is who ever has done this should b brought to justice!


No question about that.




> how can u give an exception to this bloodshed by what happened in gujrat... what happened in gujrat was worst and is condemnable but similarly what happened in mumbai is also completely wrong... I dont think it was a retaliation for gujrat riots coz if it wud hav been so it wud hav been carried in gujrat... it was something else n I believe this attacks wer more political


I didn't say that the two were related.





> The Question whether hindu terrorists exists or not... for it we gotta understand that here *in India major politicians are terrorists* e.g Modi, advani, Bal thackery etc.. as long as this people are in power and India will be controlled by forces like RSS and VHP they will deny hindu terrorism.


So, who needs to wash their dirty laundry before jumping out at others? Your country. PS: Why do people vote for them? Is it because Indians like watching innocent Christians and Muslims slaughtered and bombed without remorse?




> Pakistani leadership is just worthless... they just want money and friendship of US


Leave it to us to decide if they're worthless of worthy.




> and the Indian politicians are more towards divide and rule policy And DSjeya rightly said pakistani govt is responsible for action of its citizen...pakistan must stop its citizens from anti-India campaign... and it must stop them to carry any further attacks like Mumbai... its inhuman and anti Islamic...


From wikipedia; List of active autonomist and secessionist movements

*Andhra Pradesh* 
Political party: Jai Andhra

*Arunachal Pradesh* 
Rebel organization: Arunachal Dragon Force 
Proposed autonomous region: Teola country

*Assam* 
Rebel organization: United Liberation Front of Assam, Muslim United Liberation Tigers of Assam

*Bodoland* 
Political parties: National Democratic Front of Bodoland 
Political party: Dima Halim Daogah 

*Garo* 
Rebel organizations: People's Liberation Front of Meghalaya/Achik National Volunteer Council
Proposed autonomous region: Achikland 

*Gondwana* 
Political party: Gondwana Ganatantra Party, seeking to create a Gondi state from parts of Madhya Pradesh, Chhattisgarh, and Maharashtra

*Kamtapur* 
Political party: Kamtapur Peoples Party (political wing of KLO) 
Rebel organizations: Kamtapur Liberation Organisation, Koch-Rajbongshi Liberation Organisation 

*Karbi*
Rebel organization: Karbi National Volunteers, United Peoples Democratic Solidarity[6] 
Proposed autonomous region: Karbi-Anglong

*Karnataka* 
Proposed State:Tulu Nadu,seeking to create a Tulu state from parts of Karnataka 

*Kashmir* 
Rebel organizations:Lashkar-e-Toiba, Harkat-ul-mujahideen 
Proposed state: Unification with Pakistan 
Political organizations:All Parties Hurriyat Conference, Jammu Kashmir Liberation Front 
Proposed state: Independent State of Kashmir 

*Nagaland* 
Rebel organization: National Socialist Council of Nagaland 
Government-in-exile: Government of the Peoples Republic of Nagaland 
Proposed state: Nagalim, or Peoples Republic of Nagaland 

*Manipur*
Rebel organizations: Hmar People's ConventionDemocrat, Manipur Peoples Liberation Front, United National Liberation Front, Revolutionary People's Front of Manipur, People's Revolutionary Party of Kangleipak

*Mizoram*
Rebel organizations: Zomi Revolutionary Organization, Mizoram Farmers Liberation Force 
Proposed state: Zozam

*Punjab* 
Proposed state: Khalistan 
Rebel organizations: Khalistan Commando Force, Babbar Khalsa International, Khalistan Zindabad Force, International Sikh Youth Federation, Khalistan Liberation Force 

*Rayalaseema*
Tamil Nadu
Rebel organizations: Tamil National Retrieval Troops, Tamil Nadu Liberation Army 

*Telangana* 
Political parties: Telangana Rashtra Samithi, seeking to separate Telangana from Andhra Pradesh state. Various other minor groups such as Jai Telangana Party, Telangana Communist Party, Telangana Janata Party, Telangana Praja Samithi, Telangana Rashtra Party, Telangana Rashtra Sadhana Front, Telangana Rashtra Samithi and Telangana Sadhana Samithi. 

*Tripura* 
Rebel organizations: National Liberation Front of Tripura (two factions operating), All Tripura Tiger Force 

*Vidarbha*
Political parties: Vidarbha Rajya Party, Vidarbha Vikas Party, seeking to separate Vidarbha from Maharashtra. 

*Zomi*
Political parties: Zomi National Congress


------------


And you think we have an anti-india campaign running down here? You my friend need to open up your eyes and see what's real. Besides, as I've posted earlier, clean your dirty laundry.

----------


## glimmering_candle

orrite... there was a blast in lahore today...
if we say that this was the doing of indian terrorosts.. which actually belongs to INDIA... what wud u like to say???

every1 likes to blame the other but i think indians LOVE to...

----------


## jackcollins

lol yeaa i too find INDIANS dumb  :Big Grin: 
:P

----------


## VisionHawk

*Men at their best (Pakistan armed forces)*




> father is responsible for childrens' mischief
> pak goverment is answerable for the action of its citizens


Four Raw agents were caught today in Lahore ,the provincial capital of Punjab i hope the ISI would be kicking their asses by now several topsecret documents along with pictures of religous leaders of pakistan have been obtained , their task was to spark religous riots deep with in Pakistan , I hope the PEACE LOVING (CRAP) GOV of India has some good reasoning behind it.





> why endurer you are rubbing salt on a wound


Firstly let me make one thing sure Kashmir is an integral part of pakistan , here in pakistan we have several displaced families from occupied kashmir their brothers and fathers in indian captivity , their houses burnt , their lands taken and the list goes on and on of indian occupied forces brutality.

In 1948 after the independence of pakistan and india the hindu maharajah of kashmir against the wishes of the people of kashmir acceded to india , the people of kashmir wanted to join pakistan as kashmir was a muslim majority state but the dogar maharaja had plans of his own he asked india for help and indian occupationary forces began to land in kashmir and soon the whole valley of kashmir was occupied by the indians, this was unacceptable to the kashmiris so they revolted and the whole state was involved in a civil war . Quaid-e-Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah after judging india`s reaction asked the pakistan army to move in , several lashkars consisting of pathans punjabis and balochs were assembled in areas of sialkot and lahore and they helped pakistan army to liberate a huge part of kashmir that is now known as Azad kashmir and FANA (Federally administrated Northern Area) and soon india began to loose grip over kashmir as the Pakistan army supported by the people of kashmir and the local lashkars began to push deep into kashmir . The chief of army staff of Pakistan army who was a brit refused to fight on , on the excuse that he can`t allow the english officers to fight amongst themselves despite Jinnah`s orders he refused (and was soon replaced)but the lashkars continued the fighting . Jawahar Lal nehru then approached the UN with the proposal that he would soon hold a plebsicite in kashmir whether the people of kashmir wanted to accede to india or pakistan the proposal was accepted , but the INDIANS again mocked the pakistanis and this plebsicite was not held to this very day.

It was on the 6th of September 1965 when the indians without even declaring war on pakistan attacked lahore with full force but they were slapped back and their advance was stopped by a single company of the pakistan army at the BRB canal. Thus the event marked the beginning of the 23 days conflict dismayed at the retreat and the halt of her advancing forces in the lahore sector india in utter confusion attacked and got herself involved in various others sectors namely sialkot , silk route , bhimber , kashmir , east pakistan , sulemanki , chawinda and various others 

With the indian airforce getting shot like flies in the sky , her coastal city of dwarka being bombarded and destroyed by pakistan navy , with pakistan army repulsing every indian attack and making chawinda (the biggest tank battle after the world war II) the grave of indian tanks and eventually taking the war within indian territory soon within 23 days India approached the UN and a cease fire was drawn between the two nieghbours.

In 1971 India taking advantage of Pakistan`s political crisis opened another offensive in the east . There were only 10 F-86 sabres in East Pakistan , the Indian airforce wasn`t able to drown these 10 PAF aircrafts and eventually destroyed the runway of the dhaka base so that they wont be able to fly. Pakistani soldiers fought with  valour and determination but were soon overpowered due to the failure of the civil gov as they were not able to resolve their political differences . Despite the fact that Pakistan lost the war , in the west indian forces cannot whitstand the pakistani advance . Even in 1971 PAF scored more kills as compared to the IAF and proved their worth

*Dsjeya its  history which teaches us never ever to trust you*

----------


## the_last_rites

wahhhh wahhh wahhh pakistanis must need more 'aid to curb terrorism'. thats probably why all this crap is being spilt. no evidence of raw agents infiltrating pakistan has been presented to date and it never will, because pakistan knows that the evidence will be flimsy at best. good luck sheep, believing all the crap thats being churned out by a dying country's dying government.

----------


## sexcisauce

what a horrible situation

----------


## myownstyle

Wasalam bro.

--------------------
hairstraighteneronline

----------

